

Safe-r Bash Scripting - kyleburton
http://asymmetrical-view.com/2009/08/07/bash-argument-handling.html

======
vlisivka
Use "set -u" to treat unset variables as an error when substituting. Use "||"
operator to handle errors. My pattern:

an_command || { error "Cannot execute an_command. Exit code: $?." return 1 }

Always wrap variables with double quotes, unless you really need to parse
variable value by bash. Use arrays, when you need to pass multiple arguments.
And so on.

